# HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi everyone,I am having a good moan today. Gosh I just can't stop my back and neck from hurting. I have to move so slowly, it took nearly an hour to get around the supermarket today.What can I do? I have tried all the things I know. If anyone can suggest something new, please please do.------------------B Howes


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2000)

Shrinky,Sorry you are hurting so badly. Don't know what to suggest since I don't know what you've tried already. Application of heat (i.e. heating pad) helps sometimes. I hope you find something that works soon.calida


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2000)

Hi Shrinky!Ahhhhhh, I just recently had upper back and neck problems the last week, which also gave me headaches, doctor gave me a drug called "FLEXERAL", a muscle relaxer, I take one at bedtime, been taking it for 5 days now and pain is gone, plus was useing "ICYHOT" it is the rub to go on sore muscles, etc... well, it helped. Ask your doctor about the drug, works wonders!







------------------Love to all.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Shrinky! I've been on Flexeril (muscle relaxer) and it does help---but, it makes me very drowsy and I can't function during the day on that, so I take it only at night. I just got a prescription from the Doc for a different muscle relaxer which is milder than Flexeril. It's called Skelaxin. It helps, too. I've been sleeping much better. My back and shoulders hurt me, too. The tops of the shoulders burn all the time. During the day I've been taking one Skelaxin every 4 to 6 hours and then at bedtime, I take 2. Hope this helps. Might be worth a try. Also. try to do some stretches. I'm much better now that I do that also. Just remember, do them slow. No "bouncing", etc. Take care.------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Good morning to you all. I woke this morning hurting even more, I didn't think that was possible. Thanks so much for your replies, I feel better knowing you are all there.I will phone my doctor in a moment to see if I can get some of that Flexeril.I live in New Zealand and we don't have many of the treatments the States have. Basically, we have to just put up with what we are given and that isn't much.Hopefully things might change soon.I will let you know how I get on.Love you allBrooke------------------B Howes


----------

